# EMG releases X series for 7 string (81-7x/707x/60-7x)



## mrhankey87 (Feb 18, 2010)

Dunno if it's old, but I discovered it today.

Has anyone of you tried the X series on 6/7 string? is it worthy?

links:

Electric Guitar Pickups & Accessories - EMG Pickups | 81-7X
Electric Guitar Pickups & Accessories - EMG Pickups | 707X
Electric Guitar Pickups & Accessories - EMG Pickups | 60-7X


----------



## mtillem (Feb 18, 2010)

I saw that and was thinking of putting a 707x and an 81-7x in my guitar but not too many places have them ready to ship so they're probably just ramping production on these bad boys.


----------



## misingonestring (Feb 18, 2010)

But they're still in a bass pickup caseing.


----------



## Nonservium (Feb 18, 2010)

Where did you find them for sale already?


----------



## setsuna7 (Feb 18, 2010)

misingonestring said:


> But they're still in a bass pickup caseing.



THIS


----------



## onefingersweep (Feb 20, 2010)

setsuna7 said:


> THIS




Haha yes EMG sucks big time. They really care for their customers 


How difficult can it be to make a normal spaced pickup!


----------



## BenInKY (Feb 22, 2010)

I don't know, seems like the competitor Phase 1 blackouts that are supposed to fit still require routing the cavity deeper because they're really thick. I think it just comes with the territory of active 7 string pickups to have them be stupid large.


----------



## JohnIce (Feb 22, 2010)

BenInKY said:


> I don't know, seems like the competitor Phase 1 blackouts that are supposed to fit still require routing the cavity deeper because they're really thick. I think it just comes with the territory of active 7 string pickups to have them be stupid large.


 
It comes with the territory of EMG trying to have monopoly over 7-strings. They know just as well as we do that everyone would be happier if passives and actives were routed the same, but if guitars ship from the factory with EMG-sized routs, people are less likely to change them for other brands, thus resulting in more money and exposure for EMG.


----------



## metalmachine (Feb 22, 2010)

lets boycott emg 7 string pups


----------



## cyril v (Feb 22, 2010)

metalmachine said:


> lets boycott emg 7 string pups









Anyone know where the hell you can order these pups online at? I'm certainly willing to give them a shot...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 22, 2010)

metalmachine said:


> lets boycott emg 7 string pups



Then say goodbye to Agiles, Schecter Loomis', Dean RC7s, ESP and LTD SCs, and dozens more of some of the most revered 7-string guitars that are currently available.


----------



## Emperoff (Feb 23, 2010)

metalmachine said:


> lets boycott emg 7 string pups



Or just buy EMG-35 sized covers for 5$ and put passives on them


----------



## Evil7 (Feb 23, 2010)

I wasnt ever for Emg's or against them......
Now that I have the 707's... I doubt i will ever go back to Passives...
It would be impossible to boycot EMG. too many people LOVE EMG!


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Feb 24, 2010)

what is the difference between the X series and the regulars?


----------



## Metalus (Feb 24, 2010)

HumanFuseBen said:


> what is the difference between the X series and the regulars?



Supposedly the X series sounds like 18 volt modded versions of regular EMG's working at 9 volts.


----------



## avenger (Feb 24, 2010)

Metalus said:


> Supposedly the X series sounds like 18 volt modded versions of regular EMG's working at 9 volts.


So what happens if you 18v mod the X series!


----------



## leonardo7 (Feb 24, 2010)

Well since my band has got a little endorsement with EMG I asked for an 81-7x and I just got an email today that its on its way so when I get it in a few days Im putting that sucker in one of my guitars and I will be sure to post on it. Im real excited.


----------



## cyril v (Feb 24, 2010)

leonardo7 said:


> Well since my band has got a little endorsement with EMG I asked for an 81-7x and I just got an email today that its on its way so when I get it in a few days Im putting that sucker in one of my guitars and I will be sure to post on it. Im real excited.



you should get two and i'll buy one off of ya, lol 

i can't find any online for sale so far.


----------



## leonardo7 (Feb 28, 2010)

Not as good as an 18v 81-7 IMO.


----------



## cyril v (Feb 28, 2010)

leonardo7 said:


> Not as good as an 18v 81-7 IMO.



if you get a chance, you should try the 18v mod too!


----------



## mrhankey87 (Feb 28, 2010)

leonardo7 said:


> Not as good as an 18v 81-7 IMO.



so, have you tried it? can you describe it better? thank you


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Feb 28, 2010)

Metalus said:


> Supposedly the X series sounds like 18 volt modded versions of regular EMG's working at 9 volts.


Okay...


avenger said:


> So what happens if you 18v mod the X series!


MY first thoughts after reading that first bit. 

And count me in with hating the bass casings. 

I'm no huge EMG fan but I'd like to see what they done with the X series soundwise. I'm not of the belief that EMG = bad tone (Loomis seems to get quite a sweet sound out of them), but that they can sound kind of "bland" with some setups. I hope the X series manages to fix this.


----------



## leonardo7 (Mar 1, 2010)

I put it in my COW7 which had an 81-7 previously. Definitely not as hot of output and not quite as much headroom as an 81-7 18v which I currently have in my LTD H-307. Imagine a passive version of the 81-7. To be honest I doubt the diehard active fans will be switching to this. Meanwhile, it may be just what the passive guys have wanted all along from EMG, aside from the housing. Real smooth sound for leads actually. Maybe thats what it does best. I need more time with it.


----------



## BrainArt (Mar 1, 2010)

leonardo7 said:


> I put it in my COW7 which had an 81-7 previously. Definitely not as hot of output and not quite as much headroom as an 81-7 18v which I currently have in my LTD H-307. Imagine a passive version of the 81-7. To be honest I doubt the diehard active fans will be switching to this. Meanwhile, it may be just what the passive guys have wanted all along from EMG, aside from the housing. Real smooth sound for leads actually. Maybe thats what it does best. I need more time with it.



I'd be curious to try it out, and you still haven't had the chance to try out my RG and the X2N 7. We definitely need to hang, soon.  It's good to hear feedback on the new 7-string X series pups, though.


----------



## Emperoff (Mar 23, 2010)

I saw this recently and I thought it could be interesting: EMG X-Series 81X, 85X and SAX Pickup Review - Premier Guitar

The EMG-85x sounds clearly better, which is tempting me so hard to get one of these:
EMG 707TWX TAPPED 7 STRING - U.K. International Cyberstore


----------



## Spondus (Mar 23, 2010)

Out of curiosity, there aren't any compatability issues with these are there? i.e. they can be freely mixed with any other EMG pickup?


----------



## Key_Maker (Mar 23, 2010)

Spondus said:


> Out of curiosity, there aren't any compatability issues with these are there? i.e. they can be freely mixed with any other EMG pickup?



You won't have any trouble mixing the normals with the x series but you won't have the tone control working in your guitar, that's because the X series uses an active Tone control.

I want to try the 81X and 60X


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks, I had no idea they'd released these!


----------



## Phlegethon (Mar 23, 2010)

leonardo7 said:


> I put it in my COW7 which had an 81-7 previously. Definitely not as hot of output and not quite as much headroom as an 81-7 18v which I currently have in my LTD H-307. Imagine a passive version of the 81-7. To be honest I doubt the diehard active fans will be switching to this. Meanwhile, it may be just what the passive guys have wanted all along from EMG, aside from the housing. Real smooth sound for leads actually. Maybe thats what it does best. I need more time with it.



after listening to various clips of X series vs. their regular line I'll second this . . .while the X series sound good, they're not my thing and if I were to buy any EMG it wouldn't be anything from the X series line for reasons listed above. I really like the way the traditional EMG's sound as I fall under the "traditional" crowd when it comes to actives.

if the X series are going to be sold alongside the traditional EMG lineup then this can't be a bad thing, more choice. . especially in the seven string world where it's not common is always welcome


----------



## Jogeta (Mar 24, 2010)

onefingersweep said:


> Haha yes EMG sucks big time. They really care for their customers
> 
> 
> How difficult can it be to make a normal spaced pickup!




even though the X-series itself is a response to customers, aimed to resolve the issues players had with their regular line of products? 

EMG are a business, to which brand recognition plays what _should_ be an obvious role. there probably isn't a single member of ss.org who would fail to identify the presence of EMGs in a guitar from a video clip on TV/YouTube or from in front of a stage. it is this strength of image that maintains EMG's success. making passive route versions is obviously not cost effective at this point.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 24, 2010)

In other news, EMG STILL fails to realise that a lot of people refuse to buy their 7string products because they are too pigheaded to put it in a casing that people with passives are prepared to buy.

hey, EMG, FUCK YOU.

(I'd like one EMG equipped guitar, but am not prepared to butcher a guitar, and spend 100£ for professional routing to get them fitted, that actually makes EMG's more expensive than a set of lundgrens)


----------



## Key_Maker (Mar 24, 2010)

^

But the case is that EMG STILL produces more pickups than any other company and supplies almost every guitar company with an amazing product, low cost and awesome reliability, so, THANKS EMG for your products!


----------



## frank falbo (Mar 24, 2010)

Key_Maker said:


> But the case is that EMG STILL produces more pickups than any other company...


This happens to be false. Carry on.


----------



## I_infect (Mar 24, 2010)

Key_Maker said:


> ^
> an amazing product, low cost and awesome reliability, so, THANKS EMG for your products!



To add to Frank's comment, Duncan actives are priced less than EMG, and I've had Duncans replaced no charge/no questions. I had a blown EMG they(EMG) wouldn't accept. Customer service and standing behind your product means alot to some of us

Also, can someone elaborate on the tone pot issue?


----------



## Key_Maker (Mar 24, 2010)

I_infect said:


> To add to Frank's comment, Duncan actives are priced less than EMG, and I've had Duncans replaced no charge/no questions. I had a blown EMG they(EMG) wouldn't accept. Customer service and standing behind your product means alot to some of us
> 
> Also, can someone elaborate on the tone pot issue?



I'm not talking about the common users like you and me, i'm talking between companies like ESP, Schecter or Agile (for example) that goes for EMG for all those aspects.

SD can be good too, but they're not mass production like EMG and that's why you can't see too many guitars with BO in Stock.

About the tone issue of X series, this pickups uses an active pot as i said, i can't find the answer of the guy of EMG, but the pasive 25k pot for tone is useless, doesn't work. They provide the active tone in every package of pickups, so, when you buy it, you'll get it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 24, 2010)

I_infect said:


> Also, can someone elaborate on the tone pot issue?



This may help: http://www.emginc.com/content/wiringdiagrams/HX_0230-0110D.pdf


----------



## soldierkahn (Mar 25, 2010)

i had a prestige RG2610 that i had a single EMG81X in the bridge and holy fucksticks batman!! it was like the best aspects of the blackout series (added dynamics, more organic tone, etcetc) with the best aspects of the EMG series. It gives you the tone of the 81, but with added dynamics, more headroom, less output, cleaner and more precise tone...

and yes, i rocked it with an 18V mod too


----------



## Emperoff (Mar 28, 2010)

soldierkahn said:


> i had a prestige RG2610 that i had a single EMG81X in the bridge and holy fucksticks batman!! it was like the best aspects of the blackout series (added dynamics, more organic tone, etcetc) with the best aspects of the EMG series. It gives you the tone of the 81, but with added dynamics, more headroom, less output, cleaner and more precise tone...
> 
> and yes, i rocked it with an 18V mod too



Was there any difference in the 81X with the 18v mod?


----------



## Key_Maker (Apr 1, 2010)

Some marketing from emg:

Electric Guitar Pickups & Accessories - EMG Pickups

interesting...


----------



## Empryrean (Apr 1, 2010)

> BRENDON SMALL - DETHKLOK
> MARCH 24, 2010
> "My favorite Metal rhythm guitar sound! The X series gives you all the balls of the EMG 81 and 85 but with a little more head room that allows for more dynamics. Even though dynamics are for wimps in fusion bands."



i'm sold


----------



## paintkilz (Apr 2, 2010)

Key_Maker said:


> I'm not talking about the common users like you and me, i'm talking between companies like ESP, Schecter or Agile (for example) that goes for EMG for all those aspects.
> 
> SD can be good too, but they're not mass production like EMG and that's why you can't see too many guitars with BO in Stock.
> 
> About the tone issue of X series, this pickups uses an active pot as i said, i can't find the answer of the guy of EMG, but the pasive 25k pot for tone is useless, doesn't work. They provide the active tone in every package of pickups, so, when you buy it, you'll get it.




i think its naieve to think EMG is bigger becaiuse you see them factory installed...i honestly see more guitars with Duncans stock than EMGs. Plus duncan has a broader range of pickup coverage...basses...guitars...lap steels, acoustics.


i mean, theyre not paying you(i think) so its kinda off cause you sound like a commercial to me atleast..

and everyones gotten so used to emgs its crazy..my 6 string has them, but its also a basswood RG470. its redundant imho to use emgs in a nice high quality tone wood...the opamp in the pickups totally color and saturate the tone...given theyre not all the same, buta $500 and $2k guitar with the same woods, maybe varying qualities will sound pretty similar to each other given the right circumstances....theyre good to soup up a cheap guitar for instant tone. bad to bring down a good build imho.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 2, 2010)

Actually if you read the PDF I posted a few posts back, the EMG X-Series wiring diagram mentions an active tone control.


----------



## Key_Maker (Apr 2, 2010)

paintkilz said:


> i think its naieve to think EMG is bigger becaiuse you see them factory installed...i honestly see more guitars with Duncans stock than EMGs. Plus duncan has a broader range of pickup coverage...basses...guitars...lap steels, acoustics.
> 
> 
> i mean, theyre not paying you(i think) so its kinda off cause you sound like a commercial to me atleast..
> ...



I was talking about 7 stings pickups...


----------



## Necky379 (May 2, 2010)

anybody try the 707x yet? ive finally had enough of the 81-7's in my sc607 maple.


----------



## McKay (May 3, 2010)

I'm not really bothered by the casing size, I prefer the aesthetics of them. They look badass.


----------



## guitarjitsumaster (May 3, 2010)

I hope the x series sounds more like soldier kahn said and less like the 18 volt modded EMG's. I did the 18v mod on my 707 and it just sounded like it robbed it of some of its top end brilliance, wasnt pleased at all. If the x series has more clarity i'd be willing to give it a go.


----------



## Necky379 (May 3, 2010)

guitarjitsumaster said:


> I hope the x series sounds more like soldier kahn said and less like the 18 volt modded EMG's. I did the 18v mod on my 707 and it just sounded like it robbed it of some of its top end brilliance, wasnt pleased at all. If the x series has more clarity i'd be willing to give it a go.



maybe an 18v 707 is what i need instead of a 707x then... id love to rob my sc607 of some top end.


----------



## Emperoff (May 10, 2010)

Necky379 said:


> maybe an 18v 707 is what i need instead of a 707x then... id love to rob my sc607 of some top end.



My 707s got a lot more trebly and spanky after 18v mod them.


----------



## Sepultorture (May 10, 2010)

they seriously need to put tabs on their sevens and ditch those bass pup housings


----------



## Key_Maker (May 11, 2010)

i'm using the x series in my demon, but i really need to try'em with the band for a better review, but, open chords sounds bigger than normals emg but palm mutes sounds a bit slopy, but, may be it's just me.


----------

